# what is your favorite show ?



## chrispol (Mar 26, 2008)

i am laid up right now due to surgery on right arm for nerve damage . watching alot of wild tv and was wondering what show or shows you folks follow ?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Big Bang Theory


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Just us Hunting.

(See what I did there?....)


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Big 10-4 on that, JUST US HUNTING for sure.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Archery TV


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Archery TV World Cup Coverage


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Heartland Bowhunter-Just amazing cinematography. Great show. They dont always get animals(rarely) but the story that is told truly makes up for it. Great music too. My favorite overall hunting show.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Plus the all the new Drury DVD's will be out in May.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Relentless Pursuits!! Tim Wells is an amazing archer!!


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Just Us Hunting, episode 7, star studed:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

big bang theory...wild tv...sons of guns...duck dynasty

Andy


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Big Bang Theory
Duck Dynasty
Swamp People
Sons of guns
Wild TV
Sports Center
Corner Gas
Outdoor Obsession (one of my fav's)


----------



## Harvest (Feb 13, 2011)

No much of a TV watcher,but I try to catch the Big Bang Theory every night.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Harvest said:


> No much of a TV watcher,but I try to catch the Big Bang Theory every night.


dito


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ax men
American chopper


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Dominate Bucks with Stan Potts and Dream Season with the Durys.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Hockey..Any Kind,Exept European Leagues and Baseball.Then Seinfeld and Sportsnet Connected.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

MASH, Rockford Files...

that new show Game of thrones is the best show I have seen since...well, MASH and the Rockford Files


----------

